# Samsung R540 graphics card problems



## alwalo (Jan 2, 2020)

This week I have revived 2010 budget laptop with FreeBSD. It works pretty nicely, web browser handles multiple tabs of modern web, thunderbird works and to code i use vi/vim anyways.

The only thing I have problems with is graphics support. Right now i have 1024x768 resolution and i can't change it to higher. I have installed only packages: Xorg, meta-lxde, firefox, thunderbird, libreoffice, drm-kmod

This laptop has an exotic mix of Intel Core i3 350M and ATI Mobility Radeon HD 545v.

I have read section on Xorg configuration of documentation. Here are my experiments:

- adding kld_list="i915kms" to /etc/rc.conf have significantly changed my startup text mode resolution to higher. Unfortunately GUI crashed on "startx", with fatal errors

- adding "intel" to /usr/local/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/driver-intel.conf results in: display not found (if I remember correctly)

- adding "radeon" to /usr/local/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/driver-radeon.conf results in: display not found (if I remember correctly)

------------------------------

I think it might be something with double graphics cards, setup of which handbook doesn't explain. And also I have tried playing around with adding Bus_ID "PCI:" to configs but also without positive effect. 

Additional note, my startx user is added to "video" and "wheel" groups.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 2, 2020)

Graphics - FreeBSD Wiki


----------



## alwalo (Jan 2, 2020)

I have just spent 2 hours trying different combinations of settings, what has finally worked for me is disabling everything AMD/Radeon and leaving k915kms in /etc/rc with xf86-video-intel installed. I still plan to set up second card later on, maybe will add post later if I have problems (hopefully my understanding has imporoved enough so I can do it without bothering you).


----------

